# Tappan Crappie



## Rec (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm taking my kids to visit Grandma and Grandpa at Tappan this weekend, and I was hoping to get out on the lake for some crappie fishing with them. Can anyone provide some suggestions? Are they starting to stage out from the spawning grounds? How is Beaver Dam Bay for crappie (that's where the boat is docked)? How about the saugeye right now, should I try along the rip rap of the causeways? Any advise on Tappan right now would be REALY appreciated (I haven't figured that lake out at all and I only get out there a few times a year). I promise to post results if we do any good...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

along the rocks,bridges and look for fallen trees in the water. hitting minnows and jigs and small twisters.


----------

